# Agadir campsites



## 111764

Agadir campsite has just doubled the price from 54 dirham per day to 108 dirham per day and 20 dirham a day if you have a small car also other sites in the area are increasing their charges as there are so many campers here this year and things in general are more expensive because of our poor exchange rate last few years we were getting 15-16 dirham to our pound this year 11-12 to the pound so morocco is not a cheap winter stop over anymore and wild camping is more or less a no no now with new signs and some carparks blocked off one good thing is the weather even though it hasnt been so good this year it has been a lot better than back home


----------



## smithies

pedrob1,

You must be on the campsite in the middle of the town eh ??...We are on Atlantica Parc, 24 kms north of Agadir on the Essaeoiura road.The costs here are exactly the same as they have been for the last 4 years..  

We had heard that the campsite in town had been taken back by the local Authority(and they are now running it) as the previous tenant had not paid taxes for 15 years !!...He certainly had done no improvements during this time !!

Free camping of a sort has also started up again on what was the old Banana Beach site...For 30 dhs a night you can " wild camp"..no electric, but water and waste dumps are available. I should think the authorities have allowed this as a temporary measure because of the huge amount of people in motorhomes that are here....I have never seen this area so full !!! At one time we had about 40 motorhomes outside of the campsite, waiting for pitches...we even had motorhomes occupying pitches that already had (empty)mobile homes on !! 8O 

Thats it...I am not telling anyone else about Morocco!!!  ....Gordon thinks this influx is all down to me, I tend to think it might be people escaping the rubbish weather every else !! 8) 

As far as costs go.....yep, the £ to dhs rate is poor this year (since November it has gone from 13.5 dhs to 12 dhs to the £)....BUT....the £ to anything rate has dropped everywhere....I for one would rather be here, with the chance of decent weather...than anywhere else ...LOVE MOROCCO !!!!! (Dammitt...there I go again !!!)

Jenny 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: silly smithies (you said you would not tell) :lol:


----------



## 111764

smithies said:


> pedrob1,
> 
> You must be on the campsite in the middle of the town eh ??...We are on Atlantica Parc, 24 kms north of Agadir on the Essaeoiura road.The costs here are exactly the same as they have been for the last 4 years..
> 
> We had heard that the campsite in town had been taken back by the local Authority(and they are now running it) as the previous tenant had not paid taxes for 15 years !!...He certainly had done no improvements during this time !!
> 
> Free camping of a sort has also started up again on what was the old Banana Beach site...For 30 dhs a night you can " wild camp"..no electric, but water and waste dumps are available. I should think the authorities have allowed this as a temporary measure because of the huge amount of people in motorhomes that are here....I have never seen this area so full !!! At one time we had about 40 motorhomes outside of the campsite, waiting for pitches...we even had motorhomes occupying pitches that already had (empty)mobile homes on !! 8O
> 
> Thats it...I am not telling anyone else about Morocco!!!  ....Gordon thinks this influx is all down to me, I tend to think it might be people escaping the rubbish weather every else !! 8)
> 
> As far as costs go.....yep, the £ to dhs rate is poor this year (since November it has gone from 13.5 dhs to 12 dhs to the £)....BUT....the £ to anything rate has dropped everywhere....I for one would rather be here, with the chance of decent weather...than anywhere else ...LOVE MOROCCO !!!!! (Dammitt...there I go again !!!)
> 
> Jenny 8) 8) 8)


Hi Jenny i have been coming to Morocco for too many years so you have not told me anything i dont know allready in fact i more or less know Agadir like the back of my hand and long before atlantic pk exsisted


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

Thanks for the info.

I am not at all suprised to learn that Agadir is beginning to become busier with motorhomes as when we visited Morocco in 2005 our brief stay in Agadir took us to busy and quite crowded campsites even then - which bearing in mind that at that time, motorhoming in Morocco was still relatively new in comparison to other countries! 

I would just like to say to anyone who is considering Morocco as a possible destination not to be deterred from visiting by reports of overcrowding as I am sure it is not like that everywhere and it's probably only in busy tourist areas that this is happening. 

In my eyes Agadir itself is okay if you are seeking a typical holiday resort destination with plenty of restaurants, hotels and shops etc but in my opinion it is by no means what I would describe as the 'real' Morocco and has little, if any of the charm, history and magic that is so evident all around this magnificent country! I am sure that once you get away from the more 'touristy' hot spots such as Agadir then you will find that the campsites are far less crowded and that wild camping is far more tolerated. 

Agadir is typical of many tourist resorts all over the world and is basically a purpose built resort that has sprung up on the coast. Many businesses and hotels have opened up over the years resulting in Agadir attracting volumes of holiday makers to its shores every year. Obviously, a lot of motorhomers are beginning to flock there too; many of which stay on their chosen campsite for most of the winter months and I daresay the campsites in the area are finding it hard to cope with the increasing demands and like a lot of businesses, I imagine they will inevitably cash in on this and increase their prices accordingly.

Like I say Agadir is okay and worth a visit, especially if you like shops and restaurants etc but we found it was too commercialised for our particular tastes and lacked authenticity, and a few days here was enough for us. Don't get me wrong, Agadir is a far cry from Spain and the likes with all their commercial trappings - but when we visited Agadir it was after we had already sampled the delights, history and culture of other parts of Morocco and by that time we had been well and truly spoilt by the mysteries and magic of this enchanting country and seen sights and heard sounds that had left us both captivated and speechless! Therefore, after only a few days we were keen to get back on the road again, eager to sample more of Morocco's hidden charms! 

Take my advice and if you are wanting to visit this fascinating and friendly country please don't just head for all of the typical tourist hot spots as you will truly be missing out on the most amazing experience of your life and once you venture off the beaten track into the 'real' Morocco you will see exactly what I mean. We nicknamed this country "The land of the smiling faces" and I think once you have been there you will understand fully the meaning behind that phrase!

We wish we could return but sadly we cannot as since having our 2 little dogs, it means that Morocco is out of the question for now - but no matter where we have travelled since, and as much as we have enjoyed our experiences ...... absolutely NOTHING compares to Morocco! 

Sue


----------



## TonyG44

*Agadir*

most motorhome owners are like sheep when it comes to morocco
they all head for the same place
yes atlantic parc is crowded and massive let's hope they make it even bigger
to accommodate all the other camper vans so they all stay around Agadir
That leaves the rest of Morocco relatively quiet

why does everybody stay on the coast in the winter
you can't exactly swim everyday, it's so rough and cold

if you follow the crowds you will find.....crowds

Tony


----------



## Superk

*Re: Agadir*



TonyG44 said:


> most motorhome owners are like sheep when it comes to morocco
> they all head for the same place
> yes atlantic parc is crowded and massive let's hope they make it even bigger
> to accommodate all the other camper vans so they all stay around Agadir
> That leaves the rest of Morocco relatively quiet
> 
> why does everybody stay on the coast in the winter
> you can't exactly swim everyday, it's so rough and cold
> 
> if you follow the crowds you will find.....crowds
> 
> Tony


Internal sites could also get very busy (February) as waves of German, French, Italian and British MH tour groups of around 15 vans swept through.

 
Keith


----------



## 111764

*Re: Agadir*



TonyG44 said:


> most motorhome owners are like sheep when it comes to morocco
> they all head for the same place
> yes atlantic parc is crowded and massive let's hope they make it even bigger
> to accommodate all the other camper vans so they all stay around Agadir
> That leaves the rest of Morocco relatively quiet
> 
> why does everybody stay on the coast in the winter
> you can't exactly swim everyday, it's so rough and cold
> 
> if you follow the crowds you will find.....crowds
> 
> T
> ony


Hi Tony once one does the tour of Moroc the mountains, desert, etc and all the good scenery for a couple of years it is nice just to be in Agadir for the weather as we do now and if we want to go anywhere we go in the car,


----------



## RAH

A nice gentleman came by our motorhome, which is parked-up near Malaga. He leads tours into the "outback" of Morroco. He mentioned that there were sites in Morroco that were on par with America, but quite frankly we have never seen such a site (even in Spain) that comes near -- except for Marjal near Guadamar.

Many retired Americans cross over to Baha, Mexico, for sun, vitality and cost -- sort of like the Europeans going to Morroco, I assume. But even in Baja most campsites are organised and well laid out and nice -- again sort of like Marjal (our only hope?).

Are there any in Morroco? Or in Spain/Portugal for that matter?

Here is a pick of our favorite campsite in Baha. We are not gloating, but just really eagar to find something


----------



## bambi2

We spent 6 months touring in America in our R.V. last year and now we are on one of the new camp sites near Agadir, there are 2 and we have stayed on both of them.
You are right you will not find as good a camp site in Morocco as you do in America, but., you also will not pay the same rates as in America we payed 36 dollars on average per night in some sites in America, we joined the Escapees club and had some good deals on their sites, we are paying 80 dirhams here because we are staying more than 10 days, electricity is 20 dirhams, (11.6 dirhams to the euro) the weather has been better here than in California the same time as last year, so we are quite happy. bambi 2


----------



## RAH

We love motorhoming in Baja Mexico! So, we were thinking that Morocco must be the similar type of care free, easy and relaxing environment for Europeans as Mexico is for those Americans that are "brave" enough to venture across the border.

You see, many Americans have a mindset that it is far too dangerous and miss out on such a great experience. When the person who runs one of the Moroccan tours came by, his experiences peeked our interest.

Since we are quite lengthy, we need a larger site with good access and were wishing someone may know of something near Agadir that has these features in a "nice" campground. It does not have to be resort-type, but should not be dusty parking either.

We will make a trip over with the Jeep to see what's up. There must be a reason why 1,000's of European motorhomers go there for the winter


----------



## Manchego

Can anyone tell me what the internet access situation is in morocco ?. I,m in southern spain and getting a bit fed up with the rain so despite my protestations that i would never go, i'm starting to think i might give it a go. However for business reasons i do need to be able to get on the net on a regular basis.


----------



## bambi2

My husband has purchased a dongle from Wana (moroccan telecom) in Agadir, he paid 750 dirhams, thats about 69 euros and will last for 2 months, it's on a 3G network, the deal with Wana is one week, 2 months or one year.
On this site which is on the beach near banana village and is not quite finished yet, we have a friend with a 40 foot R.V. there are smaller R.Vs here as well, It is called Atlantic Parc, so is the one near Tagazoute where we also stayed and that has big pitches as well. bambi 2


----------

